# first spain



## swiftnik (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi we are looking to travel to Spain Benidorm and south area in July/ Aug, any idea on best routes toll free and not to many mountains:idea:


----------



## Fletch6 (Jun 21, 2016)

We go to Calais, then the toll free route is on to Rouen, Droux, Chartres,  Orleans, Clermont ferrand, Millau, Perpignan. Then into Spain, set the Sat nav to "no tolls", and it will take you down the coast to Benidorm. The free roads in Spain are generally flat and quite often just next to the toll road, there's a few towns to go through but no problems. 

Allow at least 5 days, our stops are: 
Criel Sur mer
La Ferte St Aubin
Millau
Platja D'Aro
Benidorm


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 22, 2016)

Just got back yesterday from Spain, firstly remember that you are going in the hottest part of year.  Put no toll roads into your sat nav, we try to different routes each time we go down, so just put a town in that is on the way then you see different things.  Benidorm is a place I think you love or hate we hate it lol. Further down there are some lovely wild beaches to wild camp on, Cabo De Gata, Almeria, ect  If you use the book Camperstop ( the only one we have used for the past five years ) there a lots in there along that coast plus others that people will tell you about. Its also worth getting the Spanish download to go with the book, at a cost of about £3, this gives you all the information on your sat nave screen about the sites, so all you have to do is press the button and it takes you there.

Go and have a great trip, don't make to many plans the only thing we do is book a ferry, 



 :drive:      :drive:


----------



## campertwo (Jun 22, 2016)

swiftnik said:


> Hi we are looking to travel to Spain Benidorm and south area in July/ Aug, any idea on best routes toll free and not to many mountains:idea:



We have just come back from southern Spain. We were going to go Calais, but when it all kicked off in France we changed to a Santander booking. So glad we did! From Santander we travelled to a site just outside Barcelona & got a bus into the city. Then travelled down the coast past Valencia, Alicante & Benidorm (we didn't stop there) to Cartegena, lovely city! Then further down the coast to the Murcia region where we wild camped on the beach. We came back last weekend up through the centre of Spain around Madrid & back to Santander. I would say the roads are fantastic with very little traffic & not that many toll roads. We had temperature down there in the mid 30s! So it will be very hot in July & August for you!  I know the Santander/Bilbao crossing is expensive, but we worked out it costs us around £400 extra. Taking into account fuel, site fees maybe & extra days food & wine/beer of course, lol. The centre of Spain is rather flat by the way.
I would definately do the Brittany ferry crossing again to Spain! Enjoy whatever you do! :fun:


----------



## Jo001 (Jun 22, 2016)

This website is useful but remember in some places, like for example Poitiers, it will cost you just a couple of euros to go round the bypass in about 10 minutes, rather than 45 minutes going through the city.


Calais to the Mediterranean avoiding tolls


----------



## Trish1997 (Jun 28, 2016)

Jo001 said:


> This website is useful but remember in some places, like for example Poitiers, it will cost you just a couple of euros to go round the bypass in about 10 minutes, rather than 45 minutes going through the city.
> 
> 
> Calais to the Mediterranean avoiding tolls


We should have done that when wer drove through Seville. That was a nightmare. 
Stayed at the marina which was nice though and caught the bus into Seville itself.


----------



## swiftnik (Jun 29, 2016)

*spain*



Fletch6 said:


> We go to Calais, then the toll free route is on to Rouen, Droux, Chartres,  Orleans, Clermont ferrand, Millau, Perpignan. Then into Spain, set the Sat nav to "no tolls", and it will take you down the coast to Benidorm. The free roads in Spain are generally flat and quite often just next to the toll road, there's a few towns to go through but no problems.
> 
> Allow at least 5 days, our stops are:
> Criel Sur mer
> ...



many thanks logged route:have fun:


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jun 29, 2016)

We use this to plan a rough route ahead.  If you tick the correct boxes you'll get several alternative routes including approximate costs.  We've used many routes but the Somport tunnel is one of our favourites.
Map of Europe - Michelin Europe map - ViaMichelin
Bd..


----------



## Skar (Jun 29, 2016)

Bigusdickus said:


> We use this to plan a rough route ahead.  If you tick the correct boxes you'll get several alternative routes including approximate costs.  We've used many routes but the Somport tunnel is one of our favourites.
> Map of Europe - Michelin Europe map - ViaMichelin
> Bd..



I'm a beginner to Spain but we went South down the east side of France and came back the West side so I have to agree with this:

Dreux, Chartres, N10 to Bordeaux, Pau, Somport Tunnel (or over the col if you fancy a mountain climb). A23 to Valencia and South, the A23 is a fast clear dual carriageway that eats up the distances.

I too use a few tolls to get around cities more easily, and if I was in any sort of a hurry I would pay for the dreary driving section between Tours and Poitiers, in fact I often do when not in a hurry!


----------



## lebesset (Jun 29, 2016)

swiftnik said:


> many thanks logged route:have fun:



re route from fletch6
quite agree with that except when driving towards central orleans cut south east and take the free bypass then N952/N7 down the river loire marked for nevers, most of the small towns along the river have free aires ; after  nevers/moulins pick up the route for clermont ferrand and the A75 south ; this route is both more pleasing and better roads and free autoroute on the boring bits

if it suits the aire at la canourgue at A75 exit 40 will usually get you a spot for the night 

the website camping car-info is the most comprehensive in europe [and free ].. it's in french but easily worked out


----------



## swiftnik (Jun 30, 2016)

*Spain*



Jo001 said:


> This website is useful but remember in some places, like for example Poitiers, it will cost you just a couple of euros to go round the bypass in about 10 minutes, rather than 45 minutes going through the city.
> 
> 
> Calais to the Mediterranean avoiding tolls



Many thanks:have fun:


----------



## Byronic (Jun 30, 2016)

I deliberately choose to go through many of the large cities, provided there's no +3.5t restriction. I pick different routes on each occasion. I like to see how the other half lives so to speak even from the driving seat. I get a slight pang of guilt completely avoiding the cities and large towns.  I most definitely don't do it to save toll fees.  I usually have the time on my hands, so no rush, and cutting down the time spent on the costas is no bad thing in my book. 

I take a few simple things into consideration though, such as avoiding the rush hours, making sure I'm not wanting to need fuel, note where the position of the sun is, never rely too much on the Satnav, road deviations are often poorly signposted in France is my experience.  And when faced with a dodgy choice, hope to spot a vehicle similar in size to mine parked up or trundling along, and naturally go thataway. If it's likely to rain I might chicken out, and find an alternative perhaps a toll route.

I have to say I've had my moments! Say to myself never again.


----------



## compass (Jul 6, 2016)

*poitiers*



Jo001 said:


> This website is useful but remember in some places, like for example Poitiers, it will cost you just a couple of euros to go round the bypass in about 10 minutes, rather than 45 minutes going through the city.
> 
> 
> Calais to the Mediterranean avoiding tolls



could you tell me where to get on and off  the byepass as my sat nav is always on no tolls thank you


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jul 6, 2016)

This is another useful site for France.
Driving in France - Tips and latest information
Bd..


----------



## BKen2 (Jul 8, 2016)

swiftnik said:


> Hi we are looking to travel to Spain Benidorm and south area in July/ Aug, any idea on best routes toll free and not to many mountains:idea:


Dont want to put you off coming but remember July/August is the hottest ..30º plus... time of the year and it doesnt cool much in the night. The coast will be manic with what will seem like ALL of Spain moving here, the campsites are top price and will be heaving with lots of families with kids so be prepared to have late nights..2 am (even the kids are still up)  is about there bed time if your lucky. You may have to book the popular sites ie near the beach. It will be an experience for sure .....enjoy
Wilding on the coast in winter is generally ok but will be an issue in July /August as most location will be very busy and parking only, you will more than likely be moved on by the Police Local/Guardia.


----------



## campertwo (Jul 10, 2016)

Agree with that!


----------



## swiftnik (Jul 26, 2016)

*spain*

[QU:have fun:OTE=swiftnik;706430]Many thanks:have fun:[/QUOTE]


----------



## swiftnik (Jul 26, 2016)

BKen2 said:


> Dont want to put you off coming but remember July/August is the hottest ..30º plus... time of the year and it doesnt cool much in the night. The coast will be manic with what will seem like ALL of Spain moving here, the campsites are top price and will be heaving with lots of families with kids so be prepared to have late nights..2 am (even the kids are still up)  is about there bed time if your lucky. You may have to book the popular sites ie near the beach. It will be an experience for sure .....enjoy
> Wilding on the coast in winter is generally ok but will be an issue in July /August as most location will be very busy and parking only, you will more than likely be moved on by the Police Local/Guardia.



Yes thanks for that we will probably be tripping for wintersun time now due to other commitments many thanks:dance:


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 27, 2016)

Avoid this weekend in France. It is the holiday changeover, with the July holidaymakers returning home and the August people heading South. I did a delivery into Seville on the Saturday of this weekend last year and the roads were solid.


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 22, 2016)

compass said:


> could you tell me where to get on and off  the byepass as my sat nav is always on no tolls thank you



Sorry I missed this before. I think junctions 29 and 30.


----------



## Gemani2 (Nov 3, 2016)

campertwo said:


> We have just come back from southern Spain. We were going to go Calais, but when it all kicked off in France we changed to a Santander booking. So glad we did! From Santander we travelled to a site just outside Barcelona & got a bus into the city. Then travelled down the coast past Valencia, Alicante & Benidorm (we didn't stop there) to Cartegena, lovely city! Then further down the coast to the Murcia region where we wild camped on the beach. We came back last weekend up through the centre of Spain around Madrid & back to Santander. I would say the roads are fantastic with very little traffic & not that many toll roads. We had temperature down there in the mid 30s! So it will be very hot in July & August for you!  I know the Santander/Bilbao crossing is expensive, but we worked out it costs us around £400 extra. Taking into account fuel, site fees maybe & extra days food & wine/beer of course, lol. The centre of Spain is rather flat by the way.
> I would definately do the Brittany ferry crossing again to Spain! Enjoy whatever you do! :fun:



LOVELY pics, what part of Murcia ??


----------



## mid4did (Nov 14, 2016)

I can also recommend The AA big easy read spiral edition france 2017 .Large detail and clearly see the free motorways.
AA Shop | Europe and France Maps and Atlases
Handy for plotting your routes.i use a highlighter for the navigator


----------



## campertwo (Nov 14, 2016)

Gemani2 said:


> LOVELY pics, what part of Murcia ??



Sorry for late reply. We stayed in the Isla Plana & Mazzaron area south of Murcia.


----------

